# Critique on Mustang



## TackAttack (Oct 12, 2014)

Please critique my 13 y/o mustang gelding. I'm planning on trail riding, and maybe some light endurance. Thoughts?
Note that it gets cold quickly where I live, and he gets super furry early.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TackAttack (Oct 12, 2014)

Pics attached.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

uh hem, photos? oops, cross posted. sorry.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

From what I see in the pictures, he's really a nice looking horse!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice bone. a bit narrow in the chest.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Not the best pictures for a critique. I think I might see a minor roach to the back.


----------



## TackAttack (Oct 12, 2014)

I got up to the barn today...hopefully these are better pictures!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is not a very balanced horse but with riding that may improve. His steep shoulder will make for a rough ride,... but that said my best competitive trail ride horse had a steep shoulder and would shake your teeth loose. 

He needs hill work. He needs to trot up hills on a loose rein with the rider in a two point. 

He looks sturdy and useful and I think will do fine in what you are thinking of.


----------



## Kodachrome310 (Jun 29, 2014)

If i know anything about mustangs its that they make the BEST trail horses and are one of the most versatile breeds there is! I like him, yes he has a couple minor flaws (mostly his shoulder) but nothing terrible. He has great bone, good legs and feet and i bet he is an absolute mountain goat on trail. You should be able to do what you want to with him just fine


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

right front leg is crooked. but, his bone is very solid. unless you were jumping him a lot,should not be an issue.


----------



## TackAttack (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## rbaker0345 (Nov 2, 2014)

He does have a slight lordosis which might cause him pain for endurance. I wouldn't tell you not to ride him, but a chiropractor and a professionally fitted saddle might help to ease some of the pain issues associated with the little bit of roach back-ness. He is a bit unbalanced and he does have that front leg isssue (unless its just the way he is standing). I would worry about him getting over-heated for endurance being as heavy as he is but then again, I've never owned a mustang and I live in a place where 40 degrees Farenheit is really, really, I mean, really cold.


----------

